# 2005 winners



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

here are my predictions for this year's winners

MVP--->Lauren Jackson
Best defender--->Tamika Catchings
Best coach--->Brian Winters
Best rookie--->the rookie of the Fever (i forgot her name)
MIP--->Ann Wauters
6th man--->I'll think of it later

Champs--->Connecticut


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

fungila!! said:


> here are my predictions for this year's winners
> 
> MVP--->Lauren Jackson
> Best defender--->Tamika Catchings
> ...



My predictions are different

MVP-Sheryl Swoopes
Defensive Player-Tamika Catchings
Best Coach-John W.
ROY-Tan White or Tamika Johnson
MIP-Ann Wauters

Champs-Monarchs or Sun


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

How can you go with Tan White for ROY? The stats queens of this class are Tameka Johnson and Katie Feenstra. Tan White is good for the highlight reel, and she had some good performances, but she is not responsible for her team being the number two seed in the East.

I think Feenstra deserves serious consideration for the ROY...she came from a no-name program, and put up excellent numbers for the minutes she played. Johnson was a starter and is number two in assists for the year, I think, and that is a great accomplishment. I am wondering if the Mystics not getting into the playoffs will affect Johnson's lock on the ROY.

I love my Lauren, but Swoopes is my MVP this year. Coach Whiz in Sacto is the COY. His team has put it together, finally. I hope they are healthy enough to take it all the way this time.

MIP is either Wauters or Janell Burse.

Champs...I am wanting to see Connecticut take the whole thing. They play as a team...they have some players that will stand out from time-to-time, but they win or lose as a team. Whalen for MVP of the Championship...she is that good.

Having said all that: GO COMETS!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is it 6th woman or 6th man just wondering?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CrackerJack said:



> is it 6th woman or 6th man just wondering?


Nope.


MVP- Swoopes
DPOY-Catchings
ROY-Temecka Johnson
COY-JW
MIP-Ann Wauters


Champs: Houston Comets :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

How can you go with Tan White for ROY? The stats queens of this class are Tameka Johnson and Katie Feenstra. Tan White is good for the highlight reel, and she had some good performances, but she is not responsible for her team being the number two seed in theEast


Just like I said


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You copy-cat...LOL.

How's school already?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> You copy-cat...LOL.
> 
> How's school already?



It's good. I've seen Coop like 5 times already.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> My predictions are different
> 
> MVP-Sheryl Swoopes
> Defensive Player-Tamika Catchings
> ...


i agree


----------

